# Danes in paphos



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Hi, Are there any Danes living in Paphos? We are moving from Copenhagen to Paphos to live and would love to hear from Danes in Paphos, to help with information on the transition from Denmark to Cyprus please.


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Hay!
I know by fact that there are Danes in Paphos! The other month they had a gathering of 15 Danes (families). I have heard they have a strong connection and have cozzy meetings now and then!
And we are moving from Ringsted to Paphos soon as well! Late September I hope ;D
There should be a Facebook group for Danes in Paphos, but haven't searched it yet...
Lots of good spirits


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*Danes in Paphos*



Maricha said:


> Hi Hay!
> I know by fact that there are Danes in Paphos! The other month they had a gathering of 15 Danes (families). I have heard they have a strong connection and have cozzy meetings now and then!
> And we are moving from Ringsted to Paphos soon as well! Late September I hope ;D
> There should be a Facebook group for Danes in Paphos, but haven't searched it yet...
> Lots of good spirits


Hi There,

Brilliant! We are moving from Frederiksberg to Paphos on the 1st November and so looking forward. My husband is Danish and I am Scottish and we just wondered. It would be so nice to meet up with some Danes and get the low down on things. Can I ask are you working or retired? Seems there are a lot of retired people in Paphos. We are young retired, I am early retirement. Are you renting and if you are, have you found a place yet? Hope we can all meet up.


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

haymarket said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Brilliant! We are moving from Frederiksberg to Paphos on the 1st November and so looking forward. My husband is Danish and I am Scottish and we just wondered. It would be so nice to meet up with some Danes and get the low down on things. Can I ask are you working or retired? Seems there are a lot of retired people in Paphos. We are young retired, I am early retirement. Are you renting and if you are, have you found a place yet? Hope we can all meet up.


We are moving to Paphos because of work. We are 49yrs, 42yrs, 9yrs and soon 7yrs.
My job will mostly be to make the change for us and our kids as positive as possible - and now and then help my husband with his business. (Website, research and reports)
We have just found our new home which will be longterm rent south of Kissonerga
Lukily we are moving from a longterm rent as well so we are not bound here to sell property first. Puhhh - that would be a lost case I guess....
I got the feeling that the Danes around is young families or families with teenagers.

You can try to read the move of Familien Madsen madsensincyprus | Our life in Cyprus Read it from the bottom and up. Newest post is on top! They come around bank issues and other paperwork. Can help us a lot I guess!

I can't wait 'till everything is packed and ready to go / so many things to sort for charity, garbage or pack to go! Been living here for 20 years so lots of stuff!

I will try to keep in touch on my post "Started packing for Paphos but in what area" Now we found the area and are so excited.

See you prob. in November then 
/Pia


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*Danes in Paphos*



Maricha said:


> We are moving to Paphos because of work. We are 49yrs, 42yrs, 9yrs and soon 7yrs.
> My job will mostly be to make the change for us and our kids as positive as possible - and now and then help my husband with his business. (Website, research and reports)
> We have just found our new home which will be longterm rent south of Kissonerga
> Lukily we are moving from a longterm rent as well so we are not bound here to sell property first. Puhhh - that would be a lost case I guess....
> ...


Hello again, lovely to be in contact with you all. May I ask how you managed to rent a place before you arrive? We too have been looking at Kissonegra for a Villa or Townhouse, and also Kato Paphos, we have a villa booked for the month of November so that we can find a place for long term rental. Who is your agency? There are so many and not sure who is the best? Happy packing!!


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*Danes in Paphos*



Maricha said:


> We are moving to Paphos because of work. We are 49yrs, 42yrs, 9yrs and soon 7yrs.
> My job will mostly be to make the change for us and our kids as positive as possible - and now and then help my husband with his business. (Website, research and reports)
> We have just found our new home which will be longterm rent south of Kissonerga
> Lukily we are moving from a longterm rent as well so we are not bound here to sell property first. Puhhh - that would be a lost case I guess....
> ...


Hi Pia, just to give you our email <snip> emails seem a good idea!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have removed your email address from your post as it leaves you open to getting spammed.

It is safer to swap emails via private messaging.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*Danes in Paphos*



Veronica said:


> I have removed your email address from your post as it leaves you open to getting spammed.
> 
> It is safer to swap emails via private messaging.


Oops, thanks Veronica, I am new to this as you can see. Can you tell me what you mean by private messages? I mean if we don't swap emails? Not sure what you mean.

Haymarket.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

haymarket said:


> Oops, thanks Veronica, I am new to this as you can see. Can you tell me what you mean by private messages? I mean if we don't swap emails? Not sure what you mean.
> 
> Haymarket.



Click on the name of the user you want to send a message to. 
You will get a drop down options list.
Click on send private message.
When you recieve a message you will get a box telling you that you have a message. Look on t he top right of the screen under your name.
Click on private messages.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*danes in paphos*



Veronica said:


> Click on the name of the user you want to send a message to.
> You will get a drop down options list.
> Click on send private message.
> When you recieve a message you will get a box telling you that you have a message. Look on t he top right of the screen under your name.
> Click on private messages.


Thank you:ranger


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

haymarket said:


> Hello again, lovely to be in contact with you all. May I ask how you managed to rent a place before you arrive? We too have been looking at Kissonegra for a Villa or Townhouse, and also Kato Paphos, we have a villa booked for the month of November so that we can find a place for long term rental. Who is your agency? There are so many and not sure who is the best? Happy packing!!


We googling "longterm rent paphos" and looked at agencies like: Cyprus Long Term Rental Apartment villas rent | Paphos Advertise Property Rentals Larnaca Limassol Nicosia. | Cyprus Long Term Rentals > Paphos | Paphos, Cyprus, property rent, properties, rentals. | long term rent cyprus | long term rental cyprus | long term rental paphos | http://www.mrrent-paphos.net/

We were, though, looking for exclusive houses that could coop with guests - business or family/friends - My husband needed to go to Paphos a few days last week, and found out that those agencies that had a property we would like to look at were not updated but he then found on his search (and with help of locals) a great villa with pool (out of agency-help). The agency we never looked at were - BMV Cyprus Properties - I have no Idea why it didn't come up on the search list or why so far down on the list we never saw it. This site is a bit frustrating though as it lists all properties rented or not. I would prefere an available-list  

The circumstances you are in - I would do as you plan - short term rent at first to look around and FEEL. You are the only one who can feel what is best for you and your husband. Some like it quiet at home but easy acces to social / others like to live inside the whirl wind.
I wouldn't like to live in Kato (We did had the opportunity of an appartment in the harbour area) - I'm not a city girl but like to visit. When I go to sleep I don't want to be waken by the youth (or olders) having a great time in town. I guess it's more quiet out of season though / but still  

So what do you prefere?
Sound of ocean? living up hill to get rid of the heat and hudmidity? Will the health of your husband have a problem with uphills walking? Would you like walking distance to the local tavern  ? Do you want to be close to shopping. If you are a city-girl and is used to the sound of traffic and happy hour-guests, then Kato could be a good place for you. But be prepared for unhealthy heat next summer - this summer more than 40 degrees has been 'normal'. I would go out of city for a breeze 

/Pia


----------

